# jug lines



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

do you need to have white jugs for catfish ? my answer would be yes .


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My answer would be yes also.
I just copied this from their website:
For non-commercial purposes, a jugline must be marked with a white, free-floating device.
For commercial purposes, a jugline must be marked with an orange, free-floating device.


----------



## Bowfin (Aug 28, 2013)

I use white Duck Tape if I don't have white jugs/noodles.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks guys. I also read that you can only have up to 5 lines per jug line.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

what about using milk jugs ?


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

when using white jug lines all you need to put on them is your name and the date ? unless there is more info I need.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulat...eral-rules-regulations/legal-devices-for-fish


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes white jugs. On our jugs, we put our name, address, and phone number. 

I read an article last month where tpwd are thinking of changing the colors of jug for next season. Any color for non-commercial except orange. Orange remain for commercial use.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

ok with all that said where can a person get chicken blood to make there own chum bait ?


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

FishNJeremy said:


> Yes white jugs. On our jugs, we put our name, address, and phone number.
> 
> I read an article last month where tpwd are thinking of changing the colors of jug for next season. Any color for non-commercial except orange. Orange remain for commercial use.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


that is some good news .my noodles that I made are yellow or blue.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

bigdaddy67 said:


> that is some good news .my noodles that I made are yellow or blue.


Just wrap some white duck tape on them for now until they actually change the law

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

Chicken blood from the chicken liver container works well. I just use the livers and all.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

txtrotliner88 said:


> Chicken blood from the chicken liver container works well. I just use the livers and all.


so do you use corn,maze and chicken scratch? that is what my dad told me to do.so how many container's do you use and what size.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

txtrotliner88 said:


> Chicken blood from the chicken liver container works well. I just use the livers and all.


txtrotliner88 I have a 4 gallon bucket to use for my bait.


----------



## fireman86 (Jan 28, 2013)

there is a flea market on hwy 59 that has chickens for sale cheap. Hang them upside down cut there throat over a bucket and start the grease for fried chicken.


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

Any color jug other than orange is the new law in 2014


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

jacen said:


> Any color jug other than orange is the new law in 2014


Which doesn't take effect until Sept 1 though.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks for the info guys about jug lines.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

what if I take milk jugs and fill them up with concrete to keep my jugs still. I have 2 milk jugs ready to do just that.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

bigdaddy67 said:


> what if I take milk jugs and fill them up with concrete to keep my jugs still. I have 2 milk jugs ready to do just that.


They won't float too well with concrete in them, lol. 
Whatever you use for a float will still have to be white until Sept 1 though.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

I will use my milk jugs as an anchor with concrete in them. I will use bleach jugs as my jugs on top of the water.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have my anchor to use for my trout line.


----------

